# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > فتاوى دينية >  انصتوا لشيخ الأزهر: حول تنظيم الأسرة

## فهد

*44701*
*‏السنة** 133-**العدد*
*2009*
*ابريل*
*26*
*‏30 من ربيع الاخر** 1430* *هـ*
*الأحد*
*أنصتوا للشيخ يرحمكم الله
**بقلم: حازم عبدالرحمن* 
*الفتوي التي أصدرها شيخ الأزهر برفض تقنين تنظيم الأسرة‏,‏ ورفض إلزام كل عائلة بإنجاب اثنين فقط‏,‏ هو درس بليغ لمن يريد أن يفهم أن الإفتاء مسئولية كبري‏.‏

‏1‏ ـ لا يوجد تحت أيدينا نموذج واحد ناجح لمثل هذا الفرض بقوة القانون بالعكس‏,‏ تدلنا التجارب المعروفة علي أن مثل هذه المحاولات لتقنين عدد الأبناء أدت إلي اشتعال أزمات اجتماعية هائلة وحروب أهلية‏,‏ ووضع البلاد التي تقترف مثل هذه الأعمال الطائشة علي قائمة أهم الدول التي تنتهك حقوق الإنسان‏.‏ ففي الهند‏,‏ خلال السبعينيات أرادت رئيسة الوزراء في ذلك الوقت أنديرا غاندي‏,‏ فرض مثل هذا التقنين عن طريق إجراء عمليات تعقيم إجبارية للرجال بعد إنجاب طفل أو طفلين في الأسرة‏,‏ وقالت‏:‏ إن الهدف هو منع حدوث انفجار سكاني في البلاد يهلك الزرع والضرع لان عدد السكان سيتخطي المليار نسمة‏,‏ بالطبع حدثت ثورة هائلة في المجتمع وفي حالات كثيرة هاجم القرويون المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية التي كانت تجري هذه الجراحات‏..‏ وفي أكثر من حالة تعرض الأطباء وأطقم التمريض للاغتيال‏.‏ وظل المجتمع في حالة غليان حقيقية وفي أول انتخابات أجريت إبان تلك الفترة في مارس‏1977.‏ أسقط الهنود إنديرا غاندي وأفقدوها المقعد الدائم الذي كانت تشغله أسرتها في البرلمان منذ الاستقلال عام‏1947‏ وخرج حزب المؤتمر من الحكم لأول مرة أيضا عقابا له علي هذا البرنامج ولم يقف الانتقام عند هذا الحد‏,‏ بل إن الزعيم المعارض لها الذي وضعته في السجن انتزع مقعدها وهزمها في الانتخابات وهو في الزنزانة‏!.‏

وبالطبع توقف البرنامج وفشلت محاولة التقنين فشلا ذريعا‏.‏ ويتردد نفس الشيء عن أن البرنامج الذي تتبعه الصين لتنظيم الأسرة فيه نوع من القهر حتي إن منظمات حقوق الإنسان ومنها المراقبة الدولية لحقوق الإنسان والعفو الدولية توجهان دائما انتقادات لحكومة بكين بسبب هذا البرنامج الذي يقولون إنه يفرض علي كل أسرة ألا يزيد عدد أولادها عن طفل واحد‏..‏ وتصل عقوبة انجاب أكثر من طفل لحد السجن والجلد والحرمان من الوظائف ومن الرعاية الاجتماعية‏,‏ وبالرغم من ذلك فهناك نماذج لا تقع تحت الحصر في الصين خاصة في الريف المترامي‏,‏ لأسر لديها أكثر من طفل‏,‏ غير مسجلين رسميا‏!‏ وأن حالات الإجهاض ووفيات النساء نتيجة هذه العمليات متواترة بكثرة هناك‏!‏ وإذا قارنا بين تأثير هذه السياسة الخاطئة وتأثير سياسة التنمية الصناعية الحديثة في منطقة شانغهاي يتضح الفارق الضخم في أن الأخيرة أنجح مليون مرة في خفض السكان‏.‏ والأهم أن ذلك يتم برضا الناس وليست بالإرغام أو التهديد أو القهر‏.‏

يكفي مجرد مقارنة بين الصينيات الجميلات في هذه المنطقة الصناعية وبين القرويات البدائيات لكي تعرف الفارق‏.‏

‏2‏ ـ لماذا ينجب الناس أطفالا كثيرين؟

السبب الأول هو الفقر‏,‏ فالأسرة تحتاج إلي إنجاب أطفال ليعاونوها في كسب الرزق عن طريق العمل‏..‏ والسبب الثاني هو انتشار وفيات الأطفال بسبب نقص الرعاية الصحية‏,‏ إذن‏,‏ فالانجاب الكثير يسد الفراغ الناشئ عن وفاة طفل أو أكثر من مرض أو وباء أو حادث إلخ‏,‏ الثالث هو البحث عن عزوة‏,‏ فكثرة الأطفال تجعل الأسرة كبيرة العدد‏,‏ ويحسب الناس حسابها‏,‏ والحرص علي إنجاب ذكر‏,‏ أما السبب الرابع فهو ما نعرفه جميعا من أنه بين الفقراء لا يعرف الناس متعة أرخص من الجنس والإنجاب علي رأي يوسف إدريس في رائعته أرخص ليالي وبالطبع‏,‏ فإن انتشار التعليم‏,‏ وعمل المرأة‏,‏ ودخول الكهرباء البيوت وانتشار الراديو والتليفزيون والفيديو والفضائيات والمسارح ودور السينما إلخ ووجود رعاية صحية جيدة‏,‏ وارتفاع مستوي المعيشة‏,‏ كل هذا يؤدي إلي انخفاض معدل المواليد في الأسرة‏.‏

القضية إذن‏,‏ ليست في إصدار قانون لن يحترمه أحد‏,‏ لأنه لاتوجد ظروف اجتماعية تناسب تطبيقه‏.‏

‏3‏ ـ إذا كنا نريد تنظيم الأسرة‏,‏ فماذا نفعل؟‏...‏ علينا أن ننطلق بأقصي قدر نحو نشر تعليم المرأة والرجل‏,‏ وزيادة مستويات العمل في الصناعة علي مدي الساعة‏,‏ وتوفير رعاية صحية‏,‏ وزيادة دور اللهو والترفيه‏,‏ وزيادة مستويات الدخول‏,‏ وارتفاع مستويات الوعي‏.‏

ساعتها فقط يتحقق تنظيم الأسرة‏,‏ أما برامج حاجة ببلاش كده وانظر حولك وحسنين ومحمدين إلخ فهي كلها مضيعة للوقت والجهد والمال‏.‏ ولن ينفع أي قانون في ضبط أمور لا تخضع بطبيعتها للقانون‏,‏ ثم من قال‏:‏ إن مصر التي اخترعت فن إصدار القوانين التي لا تطبق‏,‏ ستسعي لإصدار قانون جديد ليعاني من نفس المصير؟‏!‏ وكل ما سوف يتحقق منه هو أنه سيزيد من تربص الناس بالحكومة ويجعلهم أكثر كراهة لها ويسيئون الظن بها؟ ثم تخيل فقط حجم الغضب والثورة المكتومة التي ستتراكم في صدورهم وهي تريد أن تتدخل في علاقة الرجل بزوجته؟ أما إذا أرادت أو حاولت فرض تعقيم اجباري فلعلها ستفتح علي نفسها باب جهنم‏.‏

لقد أحسن شيخ الأزهر النصيحة للحكومة‏,‏ وعليها أن تتجنب تماما اللعب بالنار‏,‏ ولتنصت له‏!.‏*

----------

